# Word Dokument öffnen



## CK82 (23. November 2001)

Kann mir jemand den Code geben um ein Word Dokument samt Word zu öffnen??

Vielen dank für die Hilfe

CK82


----------



## SecondRealm (19. Februar 2002)

Option Explicit

Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" _
        Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal _
        lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal _
        lpParameters As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, _
        ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function GetWindowsDirectory Lib "kernel32" _
        Alias "GetWindowsDirectoryA" (ByVal lpBuffer As _
        String, ByVal nSize As Long) As Long

Const SW_RESTORE As Long = &H9&

Private Sub Form_Load()
  Dim Win$, Result&
    Win = Space(256)
    Result = GetWindowsDirectory(Win, Len(Win))
    Text1.Text = Left$(Win, Result)
End Sub

Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Call OpenExplorer(CStr(Text1.Text))
End Sub

Private Sub OpenExplorer(ByVal Path$)
  Path = Left$(Path, Len(Path) - Len(Right$(Path, _
               Len(Dir(Path)))))
  Call ShellExecute(Me.hwnd, "explore", Path, 0, 0, SW_RESTORE)
End Sub


hoff damit gehts


----------



## SecondRealm (19. Februar 2002)

in der vorletzten zeile sollte "explorer" durch 
den pfad der datei ersetzt werden
zb:
Call ShellExecute(Me.hwnd, "C:\windows\word1.doc", Path, 0, 0, SW_RESTORE) 

mfg


----------



## slider68 (4. April 2002)

*sollte auch anders gehen...*

Dim oWordApp As Word.Application
Dim oWord As Word.Document

    Set oWordApp = New Word.Application
    Set oWord = oWordApp.Documents.add(strRet)
    oWordApp.Visible = True
    oWordApp.Activate

strRet ist hier der Pfad und Dateiname.

CU 
Martin


----------

